# Kentucky hunting opportunity



## kentuckychuck (Dec 9, 2007)

I will be leaving for KY on Thursday morning from macon, ga. heading to KY, I plan on staying til Sunday morning and returning to GA.  We should be able to hunt thurs. evening Fri, Sat., possibly sun. am.  I have 1400ac. of hunting land in w. kentucky 1 hour from Illinois and 1 hr. from Missouri.  I am going up this week to do some feeding.  My hunting season in KY is over I have harvested my one buck 155".   If one or two people would like to go up and do some hunting that would be fine with me.  All I ask is share in trip expenses.  Trophys only on my property this is muzzleload season or bow.  My restrictions are that bucks must make the P&Y.   If you are interested please post a message ASAP. 
Good luck, good hunting, chuck


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 9, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## funboy30189 (Dec 10, 2007)

Sounds like a good offer . the smart ones will take you up on it. im headed that way myself, should be cold by the weekend.good luck


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 10, 2007)

*I would love to go*

Keep me in mind for the next opportunity. I would love to go but have a full day Thursday and a small job Friday AM.
DARN !
I have been wanting to hunt KY for some time now.
Have a good trip


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2007)

What you got to stay in? Are you full yet? Anybody else hunting?


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a 3br,2ba doublewide generally available to when I am up there.  I don't know what most consider full but I only plan on taking 1 or 2 people with me and there will be no one else on the 1400ac.  I have one person going with me presently and pm another who said he was interested in going.  As I said I'm done for the season 1 buck but there are several other trophys left to be taken.  I don't pressure my land by constantly hunting.  But would like to see someone else get the opportunity to harvest a nice buck.  Modern gun season is over and this week is late muzzleload season then back to bowhunting.  This week usually marks the second rut does will cycle back into heat.  And it starts all over again.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2007)

You have offered a heck of a deal. How much are lic for kentucky? I would go in a heartbeat if I didnt have to work sunday.


----------



## kentuckychuck (Dec 10, 2007)

Non resident licenses are $190 for the year no five or seven day licenses


----------



## sullivar (Dec 11, 2007)

sound's like the best deal this side of the mississippii!!  PM sent!!


----------



## mac125 (Jan 15, 2008)

I Would Be Intrested If You Ever Need Anyone Else Im Also Lookin For Land In Ky To Hunt If You Knoe Of Any


----------



## Spooner (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm interested. Please call Jay @ (770)527-6543.


----------

